
Toy Story, 20 years later: how Pixar made its first blockbuster - mikevm
https://www.theverge.com/2015/3/17/8229891/sxsw-2015-toy-story-pixar-making-of-20th-anniversary
======
mikevm
> According to Susman, the Pixar team initially thought they could render the
> film over 20 months using 53 processors. Each of the machines in the render
> farm was named after an animal, and when it completed a frame it would play
> the corresponding animal’s sound.

